

Ask HN: What do you use for Screencasts? - iuguy

Hi everyone. I'd like to sort out a screencast for the upcoming beta of minklinks (http://www.minklinks.com/) before I launch. It's a fairly easy tool to use, but I wanted people to see what it looks like before signing up. What do you use for screencasts and why?
======
stevelosh
<http://screenr.com/> is awesome (and free) for short screencasts.

------
aquark
There are a couple of older threads on this which are worth reading:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=436523>
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=133349>
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=198158>
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=930530>

I went round this loop a while ago and Camtasia really wins out

------
Shooter
I use ScreenFlow (from www.Telestream.net) because it is fairly intuitive and
has all of features I would ever need. It is also made by a company that has
strong experience in the video arena and I think it benefits from the
development of its (higher-end) product siblings. I want to spend as little
time as possible on the technical aspects of screencasting, so that I can
focus on my product/service and content. ScreenFlow handles the transitions,
audio ducking, custom cursors, callouts, editing, encoding, titling, etc. etc.
without making me open up other apps.

~~~
dawsdesign
Screenflow is the shizzz

------
adelegb
Not sure if you are using Mac or PC, but for Macs I am a big fan of Camtasia.
It has been very intuitive to use. They have a solid free trial that you can
play around with also. I had never done video editing and I was up and running
making tour videos in a day, here is the product of my
work:<http://help.bettermeans.com/home>

------
iuguy
Thanks for the response everyone. Just to clarify I want to take a screencast,
prepend some pre-generated video, append pre-generated audio and dub a
separately recorded audio track. Ideally I'd do this in something quick like
iMovie unless anyone knows of anything better.

Features that would be nice to have would be zooming in on particular areas
and zooming out.

------
MarkMc
I used BB FlashBack because it had great mix of easiness and features:
<http://www.bbsoftware.co.uk/bbflashback/home.aspx>

------
mikelbring
Good article on different tools:

[http://net.tutsplus.com/articles/general/how-to-create-
scree...](http://net.tutsplus.com/articles/general/how-to-create-screencasts/)

~~~
rdonahue
Another good article is over at CSS Tricks and has an accompanying screencast.
Between the NetTuts and CSS Tricks articles, you should have a good starting
base for screencasting.

<http://css-tricks.com/screencasting-setup/> <http://css-tricks.com/video-
screencasts/63-on-screencasting/>

------
charlesju
iShowUHD

Taken as a suggestion from this podcast.

<http://peepcode.com/products/screencasting-on-the-mac>

------
jawns
I've used Jing for short (under 5 minute) screencasts, and it's been great. I
think if you go over 5 minutes, you need to upgrade to the paid version.

~~~
mikelbring
The paid version doesn't give you more then 5 minutes, it just lets you save
the raw video rather then a flash player. They do this because the company
that owns Jing (TechSmith) sells a high end screencast software.

------
evbart
I use Screenflick for OS X - <http://www.araelium.com/screenflick/>

~~~
benkant
+1 for Screenflick. It's great.

------
abrudtkuhl
I use Screenflow but Jing is free

------
bmelton
I'm surprised it hasn't been mentioned yet, but I always figured Camtasia was
the gold standard for this sort of thing.

It's $99, so perhaps the better-priced alternatives are the ones being
suggested, but it's really quite impressive.

------
sitmack
Screenium is great for capture (on the mac). For editing I use after effects.
iMovie would probably work really well. The most important thing is sound and
the font size / screen size. Preview it a bunch with fresh eyeballs.

------
robwgibbons
I used to use ScreenToaster, but it stopped working in Chrome on Linux for me.
Screencast-o-matic seems to do the job.

